# First time surf fishing



## Reuben Review (Sep 20, 2020)

After we watched some videos from 1fish2fishing my son and I got some gear at bass pro and checked out First Landing. We were going to try Chics Beach but were advised against it from the local bait shop in Norfolk. Winds were really high when we arrived but we did manage to catch what I believe is a puppy drum? This was our first surf fishing adventure. We live in Williamsburg and want to try some closer places tomorrow. Maybe Yorktown beach? Any recommendations?


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Beautiful little puppy drum. Im not super familiar with the areas around York Town but from what I understand there should be plenty of opportunity. If you have base access the York Town weapons station has a pier that should give you a chance at more puppy, specks, flounder, and stripers.


----------



## Reuben Review (Sep 20, 2020)

Surfjunkie said:


> Beautiful little puppy drum. Im not super familiar with the areas around York Town but from what I understand there should be plenty of opportunity. If you have base access the York Town weapons station has a pier that should give you a chance at more puppy, specks, flounder, and stripers.


Thanks. I'm active duty so I'll give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for the report. It was rough today but worth it. Big pieces of shrimp were the ticket for the pups.


----------



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

Yorktown Beach not so much, but ride up the colonial parkway and along the river there are a few spots, if you want a day trip try dam neck out, not the first parking lot but little further down there is a sand walkway over dunes and that area isn't to bad.


----------



## bibah (Sep 21, 2020)

Reuben Review said:


> After we watched some videos from 1fish2fishing my son and I got some gear at bass pro and checked out First Landing. We were going to try Chics Beach but were advised against it from the local bait shop in Norfolk. Winds were really high when we arrived but we did manage to catch what I believe is a puppy drum? This was our first surf fishing adventure. We live in Williamsburg and want to try some closer places tomorrow. Maybe Yorktown beach? Any recommendations?
> 
> View attachment 67300


The Yorktown Fishing Pier is located at the Yorktown Beach, which has public restrooms and shower facilities and fishing equipment available.
The pier is open year-round and there is no license required for fishing from the pier domar spa. There's a good bait shop maybe 10 min
from Yorktown beach called Grafton fishing supply. My experience fishing from the pier there has been ok. This was my best trip there and I learned the best thing form there. I hope you will enjoy your trip...best of luck...


----------



## RJD (Apr 15, 2015)

Cheatham Annex has a pier that is usually available after duty hours and the weekends. Check with the Annex MWR. Same with the CG Training Center, check with the MWR auto shop. Another spot is Gloucester Point across the Hwy 17 bridge, and Croaker Landing Pier (Hwy 607/605) further north on the York.


----------

